
Ask HN: Simple splash page for mobile apps? - reallymemorable
Is there a (ideally GUI) service that allows me to create a really simple splash page for an app?<p>I&#x27;m looking for something like this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getchops.app&#x2F;<p>1. Name
2. Screenshot
3. Tagline
4. Submit email
5. Social links
======
rusinov
[https://github.com/emilbaehr/automatic-app-landing-
page](https://github.com/emilbaehr/automatic-app-landing-page) for iOS apps.

------
mtmail
[https://www.launchrock.com/](https://www.launchrock.com/) and
[https://www.landen.co/](https://www.landen.co/) have wizards. I think
launchrock can also host the website and collect signups, landen.co is for
then copying the files to your own hosting.

------
exolymph
This should do it: [https://carrd.co/](https://carrd.co/)

